# The Concerned Look



## jordiwes (Apr 19, 2007)

Wesley does this one to perfection:

Mommy, help me down!







Mommy, put me down!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw, too cute! 

Snuggy used to get that look, too, when she'd jumped up on something too high. 

I've had to remove the second floor ledge in the NIC cage because she'sso heavy, when she jumped off, it looked like she was going to breaksomething. Plus, with Baby's joint issue, it was just toodangerous. 

My window ledges are only about six inches off the ground, and Snuggy still gets that look:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw ww. That's totally Charlie lookingup or down the stairs. He just gets this total defeated lookwhen he wants to go up or down. I'll have to try to get apicture later tonight.

_________
Nadia


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 27, 2007)

This is a VERY concerned guinea pig!




Err ok.. im up, but I might need some help down....




What the **** is THAT!?


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

This is back when Hobbes was first around Maisie...

Maisie smelling Hobbes' paw:





Hobbes asking for help (he was scared of the buns initially):


----------

